

Using Irmin to add fault-tolerance to the Xenstore database - amirmc
http://openmirage.org/blog/introducing-irmin-in-xenstore

======
amirmc
For context, there was some discussion on the introductory post yesterday.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8053687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8053687)

